# Any Documentation/Manuals for Lange 6303 ??? Urgent!



## fwatson (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi All,
New member here - Sorry if this is a repeat anywhere.  I will keep searching, but thought I would ask outright. 
I just installed a Lange 6303b(?) Double stack recylcer model.  Corner install setup.

I am in need of any manuals to be had out there????

My building inspector is stuck on the literature side of things, and doesn't seem to be aware of the clearance reductions for NFPA 211.  I am concerned that even if I show him the printed NFPA (anyone have the most recent copy?) with highlighted info and the clearances, he will still say that without a manual from Lange stating that I can use those clearances he won't pass me.  

FYI, briefly outlined below is the setup I have.

Walls: I set up a clearance reduction system with Durock spaced 1" from walls.  Extends all the way to ceiling (with the inch gap, and bottom open too 2-3") 

To reduce clearances to some window trim etc on both sides I have 22g sheet metal 'wings' that cut into the room and above the hearth to cover all lines to combustible material...makes an alcove like space.
Hearth: 4"-6" THICK granite slabs on top of gravel over Durock, with 18-20" from front of stove and 18-30" sides. 

Essentially the thing is overkill.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2017)

Is this the stove?
https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/langespecs.pdf

It's an unlisted stove. You can look up the specific areas for hearth and wall clearances in chapter 12 of NFPA 211. Floor protection is under 12.5.2 I think and wall clearance is in section 12.6.2. Use the free trial option here: 
http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-stand...s/list-of-codes-and-standards/detail?code=211


----------



## fwatson (Dec 20, 2017)

Close to it, that is a 'sister stove' from what I can tell from my research.  Slightly larger I think.  That model is actually UL listed (there is a photo of the label on woodmanpartsplus that gives clearance and install info.  I actually have that attached to my permit, but he wants more...

Thanks for that free trial link, I compared it to what I have printed and its essentially the same from 06.  Good to know right!

Thanks as well for the input


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2017)

Good to know. Not sure about the inspector's problem. The listed clearances on the label are the same as those for an unlisted stove.


----------



## coaly (Dec 20, 2017)

Clearance reduction is for unlisted appliances. (where they are allowed to be installed)
I don't understand the inspectors problem. Your stove either has a UL listing label or it doesn't.
Mass. adopted the ICC family of codes which requires all solid fuel burning appliances to be listed.
If there is no tag secured to appliance, it is not listed.
Section 6007 gives requirements. (Page 263) ;
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/7th-mass-basic/780-cmr-7thed-60.pdf


----------

